# Hope this helps save some birds during the heat



## terrilhb (Jun 30, 2012)

If you cant afford to run out and buy a bunch of high price stuff to cool your birds here's a cheap but effective option...take a shovel dig a 3 foot round hole 1 shovel head deep in the shadiest part of the coop ...line hole with plastic and break dirt up fine as you can...place dirt back in hole over plastic leaving a little plastic showing all the way around hole and soak with cool water (moist but not muddy) your birds will take a none dust bath and bury their chest in the cool moist dirt to keep cool..resoak a couple times daily if needed..the plastic will keep the water from draining out the dirt and the moist dirt will keep them cool...if you dont have a roll of plastic then cut a trash bag down 1 side and open like a butterfly...cheap but very effective ..best of luck  Got this from The Chicken Swap of South Carolina. I hope they don't mind. I am going to go do it know. I hope this helps someone.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jun 30, 2012)

I am so worried about my chickens right now and think I might try this out!  Do you have any pics of it by chance?


----------



## EllieMay (Jul 1, 2012)

Great idea!

Right now I have holes dug in the back of my pole barn where all the chickens hang out in the cool dirt.

I never thought of adding water and using the plastic to keep the water from draining through.

Thanx for the tip!


----------



## terrilhb (Jul 1, 2012)

No I don't have any pictures. I got this idea off a site I belong to. I just wanted to pass it on. I hope it works for you all.


----------



## secuono (Jul 1, 2012)

Deep shade, a fan, 24/7 access out of coop and cold water is all I do. I keep everything else dry, don't need flies all over the place and making more smell...ugh.


----------

